# Help! Diamond Goby with skin dangling out of his mouth!



## GobyGuy#1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi,
I had this goby for 4 months. A few days ago, my fish tank started to leak water out and I had to change tanks, in the process the goby jumped out 3 times. Now he looks badly wounded, his check is black and he isn’t as aggressive as usual.
please help!








sorry the photo is quite blurr.


----------



## 90GalFishTankAqua (May 4, 2021)

Hello! Sorry nobody has responded to you i will try to help. You posted this a while ago so how it your goby doing now?


----------



## GobyGuy#1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Unfortunately he died😫😫


----------



## 90GalFishTankAqua (May 4, 2021)

Thats to bad I am sure he was a great little fishy.


----------



## Fintail (May 17, 2021)

I had a ton of normal goldfishes die and I was sad too.


----------

